# March PopSugar Box 2016 *Spoilers*



## Hevan Cathey (Feb 14, 2016)

I figured it was an appropriate time to start because the March box went on sale today! Who's excited??


----------



## MET (Feb 14, 2016)

Hevan Cathey said:


> Hevan Cathey, on 14 Feb 2016 - 7:48 PM, said:Hevan Cathey, on 14 Feb 2016 - 7:48 PM, said:I figured it was an appropriate time to start because the March box went on sale today! Who's excited??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have definitely been on a roll lately and I look forward to their next curation.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for starting the thread @@Hevan Cathey! Can't wait to see what March springs!


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Feb 15, 2016)

I am excited too, and im curious as to what the spoilers may be...


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 19, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 27, 2016)

I was so bummed that I missed out on that amazing February box. I'm really wanting to sub to this!


----------



## Pixels (Feb 29, 2016)

Wish we had a spoiler by now.


----------



## MET (Mar 1, 2016)

The March theme has been released, let the guesses begin....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2016)

Feminine, Illuminating, Refreshing, Vibrant and donuts


----------



## Pixels (Mar 1, 2016)

seems soo vague...


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Mar 1, 2016)

Refreshing and vibrant makes me think citrus. I wouldn't mind some sort of lemony treat!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2016)

They used "fresh" for the March 2015 box theme too, that had the lemon and cucumber diffuser. 

Illuminating makes me think of candles or a highligher.


----------



## MET (Mar 1, 2016)

Feminine has me stumped - perhaps perfume or jewelry.


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 1, 2016)

feminine makes me think of some sort of perfume which can be quite sketchy... im just hoping this box is as good as February's


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 1, 2016)

MET said:


> Feminine has me stumped - perhaps perfume or jewelry.



Haha just seen this after my last post/// great minds think alike


----------



## Sherr (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe I'm cranky today, but I don't like these "theme" so-called spoilers, they're way too vague for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

Sherr said:


> Maybe I'm cranky today, but I don't like these "theme" so-called spoilers, they're way too vague for me.


Would you be less cranky if they sent donuts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Mar 2, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Would you be less cranky if they sent donuts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would! We could use a nice snack this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

They did send donut mix in November 2013, I think it was? A Stonewall kitchen mix, that was a pretty good treat. They have some great mixes.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 2, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Would you be less cranky if they sent donuts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would be thrilled if they sent some chocolate doughnuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But anything involving high-end chocolate would be thrilling!


----------



## TheaC (Mar 3, 2016)

Wild guess, but a Gift box from scentbird for feminine?

Some MSA commenters are suggesting a vibrator and I wouldn't mind it if they sent a voucher or something.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I would love it if "illuminating" meant something creative like a book light or something educational... And not a candle or face highlighter...

I am stumped on what "feminine" could be.

Anyway, I will also be happy if there's some kind of delicious treat! My daughter and I made the cookies from last month and they were fine, but I'm hoping for something really decadent in the near future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2016)

This is what was posted on their IG today.


----------



## lloronita (Mar 4, 2016)

Moscow Mules--those are refreshing and vibrant!


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 4, 2016)

but i think those were a flashback to the men's holiday LE- they got a moscow mule cup right?


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok so I just checked my fed ex, and something from PS is on its way, don't know if it is regular box or LE.  I am going to assume that it is the regular box since the weight is 2.1 Lbs.  Hoping that March is just as good as Feb and Jan!  I don't think we will get those mugs, since they were in the Mens Holiday LE.  Who knows.  Kinda late to send such a fall or winter item.  Hope there is an Easter Basket w/ good chocolate in it!!! LOL


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 4, 2016)

They sent peeps one year...can I get a reese's egg?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2016)

Spoiler!!!



Spoiler








We all love us some rose gold!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Just got a spoiler email.

There's a rose gold Nanette lepore watch in the box


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 4, 2016)

It looks lovely but similar to the one in the box of style awhile ago oh well


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 4, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> They sent peeps one year...can I get a reese's egg?


I could go for Peeps, they are fun to put in the microwave!  Reese's eggs are good too.  How about a Cadbury Egg, yummy!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm excited about the spoiler! Looks nice.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 4, 2016)

I like the spoiler, I am hell on watches, so this works for me.  Can't wait to see everything in the box!!


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Mar 4, 2016)

Pretty! And that's certainly feminine.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 4, 2016)

I am SO EXCITED for this watch, I think it will look gorgeous with my usual uniform of all black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 4, 2016)

I thought the extra Nanette was a typo but huh.  Apparently that's a thing.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm so happy with this spoiler! I've been wanting a new watch!!! LOVE!


----------



## MET (Mar 4, 2016)

I really think that the monthly PS boxes have been on fire since December.


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 4, 2016)

I absolutely LOVE this spoiler, and can't wait for more. I assume this is shaping up to be an amazing box, Hope they ship soon :}


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 6, 2016)

I think I'm officially addicted to subscription boxes because I just subscribed to this. :sdrop:   That makes it my fourth subscription--I also have Ipsy, Boxycharm, and Glossybox. But this is my last subscription! The only other one I'll allow myself is the Sephora box if they ever take me off the waitlist. 

Hoping for a good first box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh snap I just got my shipping email. Could this legit arrive before the resort boxes? 

I am SHOCKED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 8, 2016)

I just got the shipping notification too, I cannot wait... I need another spoiler to tie me over


----------



## inimitable_d (Mar 8, 2016)

I got my shipment notification today, too!  I'm hoping mine will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## CSCS2 (Mar 8, 2016)

For those who've gotten their shipping notice, how much does the box weigh?


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Mar 8, 2016)

CSCS2 said:


> For those who've gotten their shipping notice, how much does the box weigh?


2.1 pounds


----------



## Pixels (Mar 9, 2016)

I am hoping for some spoilers soon getting antsy.


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 9, 2016)

Im hoping for a spoiler soon too.. Maybe today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2016)

There's a gal on IG with the user name hellodarlingblog who's got a pic of the spoiler and underneath says she'll have an unboxing later this week. 

I bet bloggers have the March boxes and PS tells them when they can release their blog/review/spoilers.  

ETA: I knew it, as soon as I said this MSA posted her spoiler/box review


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 9, 2016)

FULL SPOILERS ON MSA!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, man.  Yay on the watch (but I thought the strap was a rose gold tone too in the spoilers, which does make this a bit of a repeat of the one from RZ then), yay on the snack (FINALLY!!!) and yay on the govino, but the rest is a bust.  I do not love the tassel necklace trend, and this one is especially not my style.  Pixi products don't ever have enough pigmentation / staying power for me.  I'm sure i'll use the toothpaste, but it's not exciting.  First box in a long time I wasn't madly in love with.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh, man.  Yay on the watch (but I thought the strap was a rose gold tone too in the spoilers, which does make this a bit of a repeat of the one from RZ then), yay on the snack (FINALLY!!!) and yay on the govino, but the rest is a bust.  I do not love the tassel necklace trend, and this one is especially not my style.  Pixi products don't ever have enough pigmentation / staying power for me.  I'm sure i'll use the toothpaste, but it's not exciting.  First box in a long time I wasn't madly in love with.


same! all around (esp on the watch strap - thought more pink due to spoiler).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2016)

I wonder if there is variation on the strap???  I would LOVE to get a rose gold one.


----------



## MET (Mar 9, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk and @@boxesandboxes I agree completely.  That necklace, wow .... a few too many tassels for me and will definitely look odd with my ample cleavage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2016)

MET said:


> @@lauradiniwilk and @@boxesandboxes I agree completely.  That necklace, wow .... a few too many tassels for me and will definitely look odd with my ample cleavage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OHHH, I didn't even notice it's such a weird length on top of everything else.  Right smack dab in the cleavage.  I'm going to try to sell the necklace and the palette on my company portal.  2016 will be the year I stop hoarding unused PSMH goodies.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Mar 9, 2016)

Not quite as awesome as the February box, but honestly I'm happy about the carafe, cookies and watch so it's good enough. I might cut off the two outside tassels on the necklace because 5 looks sort of silly.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 9, 2016)

eh. I like the watch, I think it will be nice for work and the cookies. The carafe I already have from the BB entertaining box (without the cup) and the tassles are too much for me. Toothpaste I will use but not that exciting. Pixi is not my favorite brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 9, 2016)

Im excited for the watch but because of the colors i feel like i would wear it in the fall more than anything, Im interested in the tassel necklace, its not really my style but i will try it on when i get it. I am excited about the carafe because ive been wanting one..

All in all I like this box, and im excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Full spoilers already how exciting


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> OHHH, I didn't even notice it's such a weird length on top of everything else.  Right smack dab in the cleavage.  I'm going to try to sell the necklace and the palette on my company portal.  2016 will be the year I stop hoarding unused PSMH goodies.


jealous. can I start selling things on your company portal too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm resisting and not looking, at least so far. We'll see how long that lasts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm just reading everyone's responses and kind of figuring it out but still trying to hold off on looking at the actual spoiler.


----------



## Cynthiastewart (Mar 9, 2016)

What link is the picture of the items?


----------



## MET (Mar 9, 2016)

Cynthiastewart said:


> Cynthiastewart, on 09 Mar 2016 - 8:07 PM, said:What link is the picture of the items?


I'm not sure if I can add the link but just google My Subscription Addiction and then you can read her review.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Here ya go http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/03/popsugar-must-have-march-2016-2.html


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 9, 2016)

Reija said:


> I'm just reading everyone's responses and kind of figuring it out but still trying to hold off on looking at the actual spoiler.


Whenever anybody says something like this, I'm always tempted to make particularly enigmatic comments.

In this case, I'm excited about the cheap plastic item, moreso than the one made of bits of string or the thing that comes in various shades that resemble mud. The item with eight holes in it is cuter than expected, and I look forward to tasting the soy lecithin before scrubbing a small part of my anatomy with the included goop. And I'll be able to buy something to shove up my... err, well, I don't want to get too graphic.

Anyway, great box!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2016)

love your point @@MoiSurtout! Not the most intelligent thing said by me


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> Whenever anybody says something like this, I'm always tempted to make particularly enigmatic comments.
> 
> In this case, I'm excited about the cheap plastic item, moreso than the one made of bits of string or the thing that comes in various shades that resemble mud. The item with eight holes in it is cuter than expected, and I look forward to tasting the soy lecithin before scrubbing a small part of my anatomy with the included goop. And I'll be able to buy something to shove up my... err, well, I don't want to get too graphic.
> 
> Anyway, great box!


This was equally entertaining for those of us who do not stay spoiler free, who in fact already commented on the spoilers, but have had two children and therefore are incapable of retaining anything for more than 12 hours.  I totally had to cheat on the scrubbing part.  Laughed out loud when I figured out the last one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2016)

If tracking goes as expected (I usually get my box a day earlier than it's anticipated arrival, and right now it's showing delivery Saturday), I should have my box tomorrow.  

I have my opinions, (I'm sure you're aware I have strong opinions) of the items in the box but I'll hold off on posting my thoughts until I have the box in hand. Some things just have to be seen to be believed.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 10, 2016)

Ooooh really excited for two of the items. There are two others (I'm trying not to spoil it now haha) that are pretty useful but not exciting, and then that one thing with the strings is really ugly and I'll probably sell it on eBay, especially since it's worth $38.


----------



## MET (Mar 10, 2016)

My box has not shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my box today and ate the entire bag of *SPOILERS* already. Those were some really delicious *SPOILERS*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my box today, but I might hold off on my comments until more of you gals have yours, I like reading everyone's thoughts and opinions.

I will say the one item I thought I was going to *HATE* (



Spoiler



the "string thing"


) isn't nearly as bad as I thought. It's adjustable and can be modified to create different looks which may be more appealing. 

Everything else is a home run!


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yikes, are we still trying to not spoil the box contents? Okay, well I got mine today and I like the arm more than I thought I would. Strongly dislike the graduation hat decor. Loved the crunch. Will swap the browns because I don't use browns. The table sitting on thing is cheapy, but I will use. The body part buffer seems fun. I will pass along the gift card because I do not use that type of plug.

Not a great box, probably personally the worst box for my tastes since Feb 2015. When body buffer is the item youre most excited about, you can tell its not a good box for you. But, I am still pleased and I love PS!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

It's so much fun reading everyone's responses with the spoilers. Please feel free to spoil it though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> My fault for reading if I don't want to know the content. :lol: We just have the best group here on MUT. All of you make this so much more fun! Thank you to you all for being here (in this thread and all the others) and for being so awesome!!!  :hugs3:   Happy Friday everyone!!! I'll continue to wait for my box (I'm sure I'm not the only one unless I'm the last one haha). Thanks to all the awesome comments here making the wait less painful.


----------



## Dixdais (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear Popsugar, 

Sometimes you really do come up with the most interesting things.  However, it isn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I also appreciate how I never have to buy some makeup items because you always seem to provide them for me throughout the year.  But could you please send me a good moisturizer soon.  I really could use one.  I'm sure that there's one in the Resort box though, since I was trying to save $$ when that was on sale and didn't buy it.  

Thanks so much!

P.S. Thanks for a snack that looks good &amp; I don't have to make myself!


----------



## lns02 (Mar 11, 2016)

Reija said:


> It's so much fun reading everyone's responses with the spoilers. Please feel free to spoil it though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fault for reading if I don't want to know the content. :lol: We just have the best group here on MUT. All of you make this so much more fun! Thank you to you all for being here (in this thread and all the others) and for being so awesome!!!  :hugs3:   Happy Friday everyone!!! I'll continue to wait for my box (I'm sure I'm not the only one unless I'm the last one haha). Thanks to all the awesome comments here making the wait less painful.


Don't worry!  I feel like I'm always the last one to receive Popsugar boxes.  I haven't received any shipment info yet.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2016)

I finally got my box today and overall I think it's good.



Spoiler



I'm looking forward to using the watch for sure. I like the watch that was in the Zoe report box of style and I use it almost daily so I'm happy to get another watch to add to the rotation. The necklace is not my style but I'll gift it. I'm interested in trying the palette and the toothpaste. I'm always looking for natural toothpastes to try. I hope the cookies are good. The carafe will be useful too.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 13, 2016)

I still haven't gotten the shipping notification.  :angry:


----------



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> I still haven't gotten the shipping notification.  :angry:


Mine is still "processing."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sherr said:


> Mine is still "processing."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too.


There is hope for you. Mine still says processing even today and i got my box last week. One item I modified removing the very strange attachment. I would never subject my friends to such a re-gift...ha!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 13, 2016)

This thread is just delightful. Love you all!!!


----------



## aihutch (Mar 13, 2016)

My box isn't even processing yet.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Mar 13, 2016)

My box was never shown as processing and I never got a shipping label, but it showed up at my door yesterday! Forgive me for letting go of the mystery, but the watch is easily my favorite item from Popsugar ever!!!

I love the concept of the Pixi Palette, but find the formula to be pretty dull and not very potent. Everything else in the box will get used and the snack is great!

Have to say, while I also love the idea behind the carafe, I really really wish there was just a bit more heft to it. I'll absolutely be using it, but would like it a lot more if the plastic was just a bit thicker. It seems so flimsy and it feels weird drinking from the cup, IMHO.


----------



## inimitable_d (Mar 13, 2016)

February was my favorite PopSugar box thus far, but I like this one, too.  Mine showed up yesterday, but I received tracking early last week so I was expecting it.

I really like the colors in the Pixi palette, but I haven't tried it yet.  The snack item is amazing - I want to buy more!  I would really like the watch except my husband just got me one for Christmas that I love, so I'll be swapping the one from PopSugar.

I think the other wearable item is kind of cute - it's something I'd never pick for myself, and I'm surprised I like it, but I do.  I'll definitely get use out of the carafe.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 13, 2016)

The cookies can be purchased at Wal-Mart and Fresh Market.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally got my shipping notification today.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 14, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> Finally got my shipping notification today.


Me too, yay!  Given that my Target box (ordered on February 29) was just cancelled today  from out of the blue, I was beginning to worry a bit.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 14, 2016)

anyone want my tampons code?  I don't need it.  My email is [deleted; see site rules] just put PSMH tampons in the subject.  Please reply you emailed me for it in this thread so I don't get a million emails lol.  I'll send it in the morning.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree that I wish the carafe and glass had more heft! I like them though and they are great for my nightstand. Love the watch too; it will be great for spring and summer. The necklace is fun and the cookies are great. Haven't tried the pallet yet... Wish it was pinky rather than peachy, but will probably try to use it rather than swapping... I have a few weekend trips coming up so it could be useful.

Popsugar is on a roll for me... I haven't loved everything but since I signed up for the six month deal with the friends and family discount I've gotten way more than $30 value in each box so I'm pretty happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I'm going to swap out the pleathery watch band for a real leather one. I don't like the rubbery feel, the too long strap on tiny wrist and the foamy texture. I love the face and rose gold though! As for the necklace, I was hoping there was an opening! I will swap the 5 tassels for that outrageous pendent from one of the holiday box last year (oct 2014?)


----------



## Hevan Cathey (Mar 15, 2016)

I just got my box today and I have mixed feelings, the watch doesn't look right on my tiny wrist, im not sure how I feel about the tassel necklace I LOVE the carafe really glad it isnt glass because it would be too much work pouring a glass of water out of it in the middle of the night, Im excited to try the palette and the cookies were absolutely delicious and I bet they'd be amazing with some hot tea!


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 16, 2016)

I got my box yesterday and overall I'm happy with it. I never wear watches, but I will give this one a try, I love the rose gold face. The carafe is a nice idea, and yes its a bit lightweight for my liking but will get used. I loved the cookies!! The necklace is probably the ugliest thing I have received from PSMH in some time, I can't imagine wearing that thing. I have no clue what to do with it. I've never been a fan of the Pixi line, but will give the palette a try before I judge it. Looking forward to April!


----------



## aihutch (Mar 16, 2016)

My box has now been stuck on label created since last Thursday. I hate when they tell me my box has shipped and according to FedEx it hasn't even been picked up yet! I hope this is a glitch and it shows up this week.


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Mar 20, 2016)

Feeling sad that the watch is defective.  The four is a three on the face of the watch.


----------



## lloronita (Mar 20, 2016)

SubAddict said:


> Feeling sad that the watch is defective.  The four is a three on the face of the watch.


You could just think of it as unique.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 21, 2016)

SubAddict said:


> Feeling sad that the watch is defective.  The four is a three on the face of the watch.


are you sure? it is not IIII (the way that rolex does it)?


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 21, 2016)

Still haven't received my box and apparently it's scheduled to get here on Saturday. I hope I don't get it so late every month.


----------



## meganm (Mar 22, 2016)

I didn't even notice that the 4 was a 3 (III) in roman numerals until it was pointed out haha. I haven't gotten my box yet but I looked at the pictures on MSA.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2016)

I looked at the swatch I got and the numbers on mine seem to match III for 3 and IIII for 4. What a bummer that yours don't match @


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 24, 2016)

Box finally arrived today! Overall, not really impressed. I'm most happy with the Pixi book and the watch, but I'm debating selling the watch because I just don't see myself using it that often. The necklace is definitely getting sold. I hope this is just an off month and that the next will be good. I really loved the January and February boxes and wished I'd signed up earlier to have gotten them.


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Mar 25, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> are you sure? it is not IIII (the way that rolex does it)?


Yeah, I had my family look at it because I thought it was just me...LOL.  Popsugar CS was very kind about it and said they are working on this issue and will get back to me.


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Mar 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> I looked at the swatch I got and the numbers on mine seem to match III for 3 and IIII for 4. What a bummer that yours don't match @


CS responded quickly and said they are working on it.  There was a batch of  watches with a mistake.  That would be a funny conversation starter...like...What is not correct on my watch?  And, see if peeps can figure it out.  LOL


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 25, 2016)

anyone not use the VS code we got last month? i would love to trade something. oh and with the palette i find that if you have iridescent shades-lightly mist your eyeshadow brush with setting spray then dip in the color you are going to use. it makes the color pop way more!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2016)

Uh oh look what I wore to work today.... 

I'm curious if I get any comments and what they'll be....


----------



## MET (Apr 1, 2016)

Darn it - I forgot to use the VS card which expired yesterday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2016)

Don't worry if you can take it to a store they MAY let you use it up to 3 days after it expires. B&amp;BW lets customers use coupons 3 days after/before expiration/start dates


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 2, 2016)

So I used my Sterling coupon thing to order a necklace chain and was super stoked because it was only $5. Except that the chain broke the very first day I wore it. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Babs (May 5, 2016)

$24 for a leather band, they were able to keep the rose gold buckle too. It's a size 16 width if anyone is looking to do this. This watch is so much more wearable now. The vegan leather made my skin itch.


----------



## Geek2 (May 5, 2016)

looks really nice! Thanks for posting @@Babs!


----------

